# FreeBSD 10.2 freezes!



## miltoncdsl (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi,

I bought one PowerMac G5 late 2005 and I installed FreeBSD 10.2 PowerPC-PowerPC64 in It ! The installation was made without any problem! However, when I boot and logged into the system, in less than one minute the computer has stopped to work (it freeze)!!
What might be happening? What can I do to solve this problem?


----------



## Andreas Tieben (Aug 18, 2015)

I found this:
http://nx.beandog.org/doku.php?id=powermac_g5#freebsd
https://www.FreeBSD.org/de/platforms/ppc.html (Seems to be in German Language only)


----------



## tingo (Aug 19, 2015)

No, the platform pages are in English too. Here is the PPC one: https://www.FreeBSD.org/platforms/ppc.html


----------



## miltoncdsl (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi,

Thank you for answer!!
I executed the instructions of the http://nx.beandog.org/doku.php?id=powermac_g5#freebsd but nothing worked (boot cd:,\BOOT\LOADER cd:0)!!
How I said, I installed version 10.2 PowerPC from DVD but when I boot and logged into the system, in less than one minute the computer has stopped to work (it freeze).
I will try to install from one pendrive (memstick image)  and to check whether the problem disappears!


----------



## miltoncdsl (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi,

I tried to Install from pendrive of the memstick image of the power and powerpc-powerpc64 but also did not work!!
I yet don't see 
I have not seen anything wrong in Mac OS X Leopard but does the computer has a problem that prevents the FreeBSD work?
What can I do to discovery that cause this in my computer?


----------



## protocelt (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi miltoncdsl.

As PowerPC is a tier 2 platform, you may have better success getting an answer if you don't get one here asking on one of the mailing lists. I'm not sure which one. Maybe freebsd-questions or freebsd-ppc.


----------

